# New Snakes pt.3 Doors to the Temple!



## kevyn (Dec 28, 2004)

What can be said about this one? Female Malaysian Wagler's Temple Pitviper-Amazing!


----------



## Ricko (Dec 28, 2004)

that last word says it all mate. that head is evil


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

Damn dude thats one awesome snake there!!! I just love its badass head!!!!


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 28, 2004)

awwwwwww thats mad!! 8)


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 28, 2004)

Im Droolling That snake looks amazing WOW :shock:


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 28, 2004)

Holy crap that's hot hot hot,you should open up your own reptile park Kev!


----------



## hugsta (Dec 28, 2004)

Amazing is right, that head is just huge.


----------



## kevyn (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks guys. She is a looker. I think she is still rather young, I'm guessing under 2yrs. so if that's the case she hasn't quite grown into her head yet. These snakes are slow to grow and mature as they only eat once a month or so. She also may not have finished her colour change. I take some pics of her tomorrow once her enclosure is finished.


----------



## nigmax (Dec 28, 2004)

Awesome looking snake Kev, Now ive been watching your posts for a long time and you keep adding snake after snake most of them sensational,How many F#&KEN snakes do you own :shock: , and where do you keep em all. Great collection dude keep the pics coming.
Nick


----------



## Ricko (Dec 28, 2004)

yeah where do ya keep em all kev? any setup pics or enclosure pics to share with us? like of the whole enclosures and ****.


----------



## Hickson (Dec 28, 2004)

How about a pic of the male? I know they are very different to the females, a beautiful green with a red strip thru the eye, and thin white bars along the body. Very attractive!



Hix


----------



## kevyn (Dec 28, 2004)

Okay, well I only have about 16 snakes at the moment. I'll have 18 when the Wilbanks order arrives. I am however probably going to buy a lot more from the guy I got all these snakes from. He's got a few other thinks I'm interested in. He's got alot of venomous that have me very interested, and Meaghan's not putting up a fuss so. 

I keep them all in a room in my house. I use malamine enclosures right now, but I'm going to have to replace them all. I want to go with plastic, but that may not be realistic at the moment, so I'll have to go with wood. I'll get some pics of the room. My Iguana free roams it too. I also keep my tarantuals in there too. Once we move, I'll be building a facility separate from the house. We're thinking maybe buying a double wide trailer (if they have those there, you know like trailer parks?), for all the reptiles. It'll be alot of work, but it will be worth it. Especially when you love giant pythons like I do!


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 28, 2004)

> Okay, well I only have about 16 snakes at the moment


Damn i thought you had heaps more than that from the pics you post...all beautiful animals too!!!You should get some jungles mate :wink:


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 28, 2004)

I think he has a high turnover ! 

Cant wait for the pics of your rep room !


----------



## kevyn (Dec 28, 2004)

I've down sized a few times, It's taken me a while to really get focused.


----------



## hugsta (Dec 29, 2004)

Getting a little too excited wanting too many herps eh Kev, I know what you mean...LOL


----------



## kevyn (Dec 29, 2004)

Not so much too excited, it was just I never owned a Retic before. Once I decided to get into Retics I had to make room. Most of what I've turned over have been Ball Pythons and Boas. Meaghan loves Ball Pythons but I hate them. I just find them to be a pain in the a$$. Then I got out of venomous, but now I've started to really miss working with them. I'm mad that's the only explaination.


----------



## angelrose (Dec 29, 2004)

OMG i am in love with that head! i am going to be dreaming about this snake, i might have to paint it!.

Angel


----------



## kevyn (Dec 29, 2004)

> OMG i am in love with that head! i am going to be dreaming about this snake, i might have to paint it!.
> 
> Angel



If you do, please let me see the finished product. I'd be very flattered. I understand the appreciation of them, I never get tired of seeing these snakes.


----------

